# brisket's on!



## Finney (Jan 21, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> But at least I'm cooking today!



Yes you are.   
And, no I'm not.  :-( 

Hope it all turns out good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2005)

Well i had hopes of doing ribs today, but my family is snowbound in North Carolina and can't come down.  Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

That's too bad, Capt'n.    I heard that Raleigh had 1" of snow and more than 1000 accidents.


----------



## Finney (Jan 21, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> That's too bad, Capt'n.    I heard that Raleigh had 1" of snow and more than 1000 accidents.


Before you start laughing because they can't drive in the snow....
They have that many accidents without the snow.  :eep:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill Hays":3156a3e6]That's too bad, Capt'n.    I heard that Raleigh had 1" of snow and more than 1000 accidents.


Before you start laughing because they can't drive in the snow....
They have that many accidents without the snow.  :eep:[/quote:3156a3e6]
 :smt046 Really??!!  Well, maybe they were talking about snow related accidents, I don't know.  That's just what the news said.  Really? 1000 per day???


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 21, 2005)

Good for you Glenn...Me no somking this weekend!! :roll:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill Hays":2sbqu53d]That's too bad, Capt'n.    I heard that Raleigh had 1" of snow and more than 1000 accidents.


Before you start laughing because they can't drive in the snow....
They have that many accidents without the snow.  :eep:[/quote:2sbqu53d]

Chris, that ain't no shit brother!!! that I-40 corridor between about Statesville and Raleigh is like a Nascar race. Only two places worse:

Detroit
Boston

Woody


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 21, 2005)

Those aren't accidents in Detroit, those are carjacking opportunities. :smt071


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2005)

Glenn, how did the brisket turn out? :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> ...and the rest will go in a big pot of chili I'm making in four weeks...



What is going on in 4 weeks??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Those aren't accidents in Detroit, those are carjacking opportunities. :smt071




lol at that.  No coking for me, so I find myself stopping in the kitchen every now and then to take a swig of bbq sauce.  Anybody else ever do that?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, but only as a chaser for the shot of mustard that I did!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't know if it counts Capt. but I put Stubbs Original on 2 pieces of bread for a BBQ Sauce Sammich!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 22, 2005)

Greg,

Do you use Stubbs Sauces and Marinades? Thery have them here in stores but I have never tried them, what do you think of them?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 22, 2005)

Bruce,
      I use Stubb's alot. They are very good sauces, marinades and rubs but they do need to be tweaked a bit, some with sugar, some with spice.  I have injected butts with the pork marinade before and was fantastic!  The beef marinade has a good amount of soy sauce in it, if you like soy.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 22, 2005)

Susan, I used to get Bone Suckin Rub at the Cracker Barrel! Daughter and Wife love it. I find myself eating Texas BBQ Rub from time to time! I think Stubbs was my introduction to dry rubs! Woodfella


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 22, 2005)

Woodman,

Big fan of BoneSuckin' Rub also, just found a local meat store that carries it near my house. Good stuff! Texas BBQ Rub is also great, love that!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2005)

Bruce, just tried the Stubbs Original last week.  I prefer my own of course, but, it is a good sauce...nice vinegar taste but not too much!!  I like it a lot...I do add some crushed red pepper to it for extra heat!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 22, 2005)

Speaking of Vinegar and Red pepper flakes, has anyone ever tried Scotts BBQ?  NC Style.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2005)

Scott's ain't the kind of thing you be sippin straight.
Very peppery and vinegary.
The sauce I was referring to was Samson's sauce, pretty much only available in NC. (i ordered mine via their webite)  It's similar to Heinz 57.


I also swig Coleman's out of Florence SC.  A cross between western NC
and SC mustard.

  Right now I have over 20 bottles of sauce in my cabinets and fridge and nothing to put them on.

 Hmmmmm.


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Speaking of Vinegar and Red pepper flakes, has anyone ever tried Scotts BBQ?  NC Style.




Keep it in the fridge as my _*'just in case, sauce'*_.


----------

